# ITCHY red bumps post partum!



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

I've heard of PUPPs during pregnancy, but I am 4 weeks post partum.

I have red bumps all over the inside of my thigh, kind of rash like. They ITCH really bad! I also have the red bumps under my breasts, and on the backs of my thighs and on my hips. It started by my stretch marks being super itchy, but then these marks appeared, and now my belly isn't the worst of it anymore.

Could I have PUPPs post partum? Nothing is helping... cortisone didnt help, and calamine lotion is providing some relief but not that much. I've never been allergic before.. so I dont THINK its an allergic reaction.

My family doctor was stumped, and prescribed me a topical prednisone. I haven't taken it yet, because I was not sure if topical prednisone is that safe if I am breastfeeding, my doctor didn't really give me much reassuring info on that.

Thanks ladies..


----------



## lville71 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm so sorry that is happening to you. I had PUPPP that developed during week 34 of my pregnancy and continued until I delivered at 37 weeks/5 days, with twins. Right after delivery, my PUPPP disappeared. But it then reappeared







2 weeks post partum! I really thought I was going to lose my mind.

I just saw my dermatologist the other day for something unrelated. We got to talking about the whole PUPPP thing and she mentioned that a woman came in for PUPPP that developed at 3 weeks post partum - so, I guess it could be PUPPP - and might be worth seeing a dermatologist, if possible - just to know, for sure. PUPPP tends to start in the stretch marks of the stomach and then spreads from there.

If you do have PUPPP, the thing that helped me the most was this PUPPP soap that you can buy online. It's all-natural and steroid-free. It was a godsend. There's also a website that gives a whole bunch of PUPPP treatment suggestions.

I hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dixielane* 
I've heard of PUPPs during pregnancy, but I am 4 weeks post partum.

I have red bumps all over the inside of my thigh, kind of rash like. They ITCH really bad! I also have the red bumps under my breasts, and on the backs of my thighs and on my hips. It started by my stretch marks being super itchy, but then these marks appeared, and now my belly isn't the worst of it anymore.

Could I have PUPPs post partum? Nothing is helping... cortisone didnt help, and calamine lotion is providing some relief but not that much. I've never been allergic before.. so I dont THINK its an allergic reaction.

My family doctor was stumped, and prescribed me a topical prednisone. I haven't taken it yet, because I was not sure if topical prednisone is that safe if I am breastfeeding, my doctor didn't really give me much reassuring info on that.

Thanks ladies..









I hate to be the one to say it, but I suspect you have scabies -- they're subdermal mites, and I bet you picked them up from the towels/linens/mattresses at your baby's birth. It's normal for you to take a few weeks to show symptoms after catching them the first time, since your body has to develop an allergy to the mites to begin itching. The placement of the itchy bumps sounds about right.. Are they most itchy at night time?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I too would suspect scabies- i had one client years ago have the very symptoms you have
if that has been ruled out then threat your liver as it manages your hormones - eat artichokes
and think over if you are doing something differently because you are nursing-drinking more milk or eating??? or using a different laundry product?


----------



## hollydlr (May 17, 2007)

Do you happen to be taking your encapsulated placenta? I have known one other mom with Pupps who continued to have it until she stopped with the placenta... something about having a bad reaction to the hormones in there... I guess probably the same reaction as when you are pg! Hope you feel better soon mama!


----------

